# Draw Versace? (:



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Would anyone like to draw or make an avatar with Versace in it? I would love it so much, anything you can offer! Here he is, my beauty:




























Thank you! :-D


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Ooooh~ His colors are getting more and more beautiful.
C:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not sure I did him the justice I should have; but I hope you like it anyways.
;u;


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

SageMyster said:


> Would anyone like to draw or make an avatar with Versace in it? I would love it so much, anything you can offer!
> 
> Thank you! :-D




i'll draw him if you want me to  it won't be as good as MiyuMikaelson's picture though


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I can do a digital painting of him!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine's not the best, but here ya go.









This is what you get when I draw on my phone. I'll get u a better one later.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

So this isn't very good but I haven't drawn in awhile.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, thanks so much you guys! These are so beautiful! They will be going in my blog for sure.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I have mine.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

heres mine


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

absolutely beautiful colors!!!!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you guys SO much! And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I love bettas with multi-colors.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

SageMyster said:


> Oh my gosh, thanks so much you guys! These are so beautiful! They will be going in my blog for sure.


:shock: Awesome!!!!:-D


----------

